# Hilfe bei der Restauration meiner mb quart 850S !



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
vor einiger Zeit gönnte ich mir aus eBay ein Lautsprecherpaar von mb quart, die 850S. Meine Eltern haben die 980S, deshalb kannte ich schon den Klang aus der mb quart-Serie von 1989  Für 200 € inkl. habe ich sie dann bei eBay ersteigert. Ungefähr eine Woche später waren sie dann auch bei mir...
Als ich von der Schule kam, hatten meine Eltern schon einen nicht gerade feierlichen Gesichtsausdruck  Der Verkäufer hatte die Boxen nur mit einer zweilagigen Blasenpapier umwickelt und so verschickt  Fast alle Ecken sind abgestoßen und es sind unzählige Lackabplatzer vorhanden.
Da die Boxen in meinem Zimmer stehen, sollten sie schon gut aussehen.
Schlussendlich habe ich noch 70 € erstattet bekommen...

Nun mein Vorhaben :

Die beiden Boxen neu lackieren, allerdings nicht mehr in schwarz, sondern in einer Farbe, die in mein Zimmer passt 

Aber jetzt ist Zeit für ein paar Bilder :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Frage des Projekts : Was haltet ihr davon ? 

Würde mich über eine große Beteiligung freuen und vielen Dank für die Hilfe im Voraus 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## NuTSkuL (3. Oktober 2010)

ertmal mein beileid. das tut ja schon fast weh beim anschauen 
an sich gute idee. wird ja nun kein riesenprojekt, es sein denn du willst noch was modifizieren.
allerdings wirds mit n bisschen lack ja auch nicht getan sein.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Oktober 2010)

Haja warum nicht, is zwar aufwendig wenn es richtig machen willst aber danach sehen sie wenigst wieder schick aus. 

Also einmal komplett abschleifen, spachteln, grundieren, evt schleifen, lackieren, schleifen, klarlack, schleifen und polieren. 

Aber bitte nicht mit ner Spraydose oder Fusselrolle

Wirst gut ne Woche beschäftigt sein *g* besonders das Nassschleifen und Polieren ist stressig.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2010)

@ NuTSkuL : Das befürchte ich auch 

@ dfence : Du meinst ich soll den kompletten schwarzen Lack runterholen ?


----------



## TAZ (3. Oktober 2010)

Wie willst du es sonst ordentlich machen?

Wenn es nur stellenweise sein soll kannste gleich nen Edding nehmen...


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich oder willst du pfuschen ? 

Du könntest natürlich auch nur anschleifen, spachteln und dann drüber lackieren, aber je nach Farbwahl ist schwarz evt nen ziemlich blöder untergrund


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2010)

Da habt ihr allerdings recht 
Und nein ich will nicht pfuschen 

Also so lange schleifen, bis das Holz zu sehen ist ?


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Oktober 2010)

Nein nicht bis das Holz zu sehen ist, sondern bis die weise grundierung zu sehen ist, das reicht vollkommen, dann alle unebenheiten und macken mit Spachtel ausfüllen, und nochmal glatt schleifen, und dann eben anfangen grundieren, lackieren, nassschleifen usw usw. 

Und ich empfehle dir nur ganz leicht mit ner Maschine anschleifen, und danach mit der Hand schleifen wenn du nicht viel erfahrung hast, mit der Hand wirds gleichmässiger, so haste weniger zu spachteln später.

PS : Rechne mal mit nochmal 150€ kosten ca. Für Grundierung, Spachtel, Lack und Klarlack, Polierpaste, Schleifpapier, Nassschleifpapier.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2010)

Würdet ihr die Boxen eigentlich auseinander nehmen ?


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Oktober 2010)

Jep, zumindest die Speaker rausnehmen, und hinten das Anschlusspanel, so das du quasi nur noch das nackte gehäuse hast. 

Aber die Lautsprecher demontieren ist zwingend ! Beim schleifen entsteht feinster Staub der deine Speaker ziemlich schnell ruinieren kann.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2010)

Aber wie soll ich die demontieren ?
Ich muss doch dann die Lötstellen "zerstören" oder ?

Mit welchem Schleifpapier würdet ihr arbeiten ?


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Oktober 2010)

Korrekt, du must halt die Kabel rauslöten und nahher alles wieder zusammenlöten. 

Zum abschleifen würd ich vorsichtig mit 240er anfangen und steigern auf 600er 
Den lack dann glatt zu schleifen nimmst 2000er Nasschleifpapier, damit bearbeitest auch den Klarlack vorm polieren.


----------



## Rocksteak (3. Oktober 2010)

Hast du schon eine Farbvorstellung?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2010)

@ dfence : Wie löte ich denn etwas ab ?

@ Rocksteak : Naja, ich habe an ein ganz bestimmtes grün oder grau gedacht


----------



## TAZ (3. Oktober 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ dfence : Wie löte ich denn etwas ab ?
> 
> @ Rocksteak : Naja, ich habe an ein ganz bestimmtes grün oder grau gedacht



Mitn Lötkolben lötet man! So 35Watt sollten reichen...kann aber auch sein, dass die Kontakte nur gesteckt sind.

btw: grüne oder graue LS passen vllt. jetzt in dein Zimmer...aber später wenn du mal ausziehst wirst du dich verfluchen nicht etwas dezenteres genommen zu haben. Ich persönlich würde bei Schwarz bleiben.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2010)

Ja, dass man mit einem Lötkolben lötet ist mir schon klar 
Ich wusste aber nicht, dass man damit auch etwas *ab*löten kann...

Graue LS passen doch immer^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. Oktober 2010)

Mein Beileid. Ist eben ebay, da passiert sowas eben...

Dafür haste etwas Bastelarbeit


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2010)

Kann ich nicht einfach die Lautsprecherkabel erst einmal nur abknispen ?
Dann sind gleich + und - markiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Oktober 2010)

Entwender nimmste ne Entlötsauglitze um das überschüssige Lötzinn aufzusaugen, oder ne Entlötpumpe.
Und natürlich nen Lötkolben.

Die Kabel markierst du am besten genauso wie die Lautsprecher klemmen, damit du auch weist wo welches Kabel hingehört.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2010)

Okay, ich werde die Speaker aber erstmal nur abknipsen und markieren, sonst ist ja der Speaker immer am Gehäuse dran und dann wäre das Löten ziemlich umständlich


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Oktober 2010)

Das kannste halten wie du willst, nur das kabel nich zu kurz machen  sonst wirds wirklich blöd beim dranlöten. 

Aber das Ablöten ist auch kein problem, wenn du die Box aufn Rücken legst kannste ganz easy die Lautsprecherkabel entfernen ohne das der Lautsprecher in der luft baumelt *g* Wär eh besser wenn du die Lautsprecher nicht am Kabel hängen lässt, denn an der Frequenzweiche und an den Lautsprecher anschlüssen gibts keine Zugentlastung, d.h dir könnte irgendwann mal was abreisen, was im schlimmsten falle den Speaker zerstört. So wie auf dem Bild von dir würd ich das auf garkeinen fall machen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2010)

So, Speaker sind jetzt entfernt :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll ich die Wolle innen auch entfernen ?
Was ist mit der Frequenzweiche ?


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Oktober 2010)

Sieht fein aus, also wie ich schon sagte am besten die Box nackt machen. 
Die wolle muss auf jeden fall raus, istn guter Staubfänger, die Frequenzweiche ist kein muss, wär aber wie ich schon sagte ratsam die auch rauszubauen.

Und vorm schleifen bitte die löcher und die front schön abkleben, ebenso wie das Plastikteil unten, das würd ich auch garnicht anschleifen sondern mit Haftgrund besprühen, darüber die grundierung und wie gehabt dann lackieren.
Plastik must du anders aufs lackieren vorbereiten als das Holz, aufm Holz sizt ja schon ne grundierung drauf. Auserdem verkrazt plastik sehr schnell was du dann im Lack deutlich siehst, am besten wärs aber das garnicht zu lackieren.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2010)

Kannst du das das i-wie auf dem ersten Bild markieren ?
Ich weiß nicht genau, welches Plastik du meinst


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Oktober 2010)

An der front ganz unten das Teil wo auch das MBquart Logo drauf sizt, das sieht für mich nach Plastik aus.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2010)

Ach das meinst du, ne das ist auch Holz, es ist *kein* Plastik verbaut


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Oktober 2010)

ahh okay dann ist es gut


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2010)

So, hier das Resultat :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Frequenzweiche :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Grund, warum ich sie nicht ausbauen kann :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann die Weiche i-welche Sachäden durch das Schleifen davontragen (wegen der Erschütterungen der Maschine) ?


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Oktober 2010)

Ahh dort wo das Kabel reingeht das die extra kammer für den Mitteltöner oder ? 

Nun die Frequenzweiche dürfte davon keine schäden davontragen, die spulen sind ja schön auf nem Träger drauf und dürften sich nicht lockern. Und mit der Maschine wie gesagt würd ich da nicht viel dran machen, ist zwar ne scheis arbeit mit der Hand aber es wird sauberer. 

Ich hab vor 3 Monaten nen Auto komplett mit der Hand abgeschliefen und das nicht nur einmal sondern gleich 4-5 mal, ich weis also was das für ne shit arbeit ist, bei dir hast ja das glück es sind nur grade flächen, von daher auch nicht so aufwendig mit der hand.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich sehe da keinen Grund warum du die Weiche nicht ausbauen könntest .


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke weil er nicht das Kabel aus den abgekapselten gehäuse rausreisen will. Wobei man das ohne probleme wieder mit nen bisl Silikon reinkleben könnte, muss halt nur zwingend luftdicht verschlossen sein, aber datt geht mit Silikon ja ohne probleme


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2010)

> Ahh dort wo das Kabel reingeht das die extra kammer für den Mitteltöner oder ?



Richtig, das Kabel ist da reingeleimt 



> Ich sehe da keinen Grund warum du die Weiche nicht ausbauen könntest .



Naja, ich müsste das Gehäuse, um die Kammer für den Mitteltöner zu entfernen


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2010)

Was spräche dagegen das Kabel von der Weiche abzulöten ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt keinen Sinn für den Ausbau der Frequenzweiche...
Die Löcher und der Breich drum rum, muss ich sowieso abkleben, da der aus so einem komisch Stoff ist, der natürlich nicht mitlackiert werden darf


----------

